# mystery snail laying eggs under water?!



## UberSquid (Mar 16, 2013)

I picked up a really pretty mystery snail at pet smart the other day because I'd read that some species would eat diatoms and I'd like to get a bit of help controlling the little brown nasties. 

That turned out to be the best decision I've made since setting up this aquarium because when is just going.g nuts! I didn't know snails could even move that fast let alone eat so much.

Today I noticed that she is leaving little clutches of eggs in a gelatinous goo all over the place. Everything I had read said that they lay eggs above water but when I started reading achedemic papers about snails I find that there are a few species that lay eggs exactly this way. 

I'm kind of excited about having a snail that's a bit different from the norm and I'm even thinking of going back and rescuing a couple more.

Has anyone else come across these in water egg laying mystery snails? I'd love to see stories or reports from others!

Thanks!

Jeremiah


----------



## aluka (Feb 2, 2013)

are you sure its not a nerite snail?


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

ubersquid can you get a pic of your snail? all the mystery snails i have ever had layed eggs above the water line in a pink,cream, or orangeish colored mass. im wondering if its a giant rams horn or columbian rams horn snail. i know columbian lay eggs in a big jelly type mass. common rams horn and pond snails lay lots of eggs in a gooey mass that is kinda domed. either a pic of the snail or the eggs sure would help



aluka said:


> are you sure its not a nerite snail?


nerite dont lay eggs in goo they are single white eggs and the put them all over the place.


----------



## dougolasjr (Mar 3, 2010)

Based on your description it sounds like ramshorn eggs not mystery snail eggs.


----------



## UberSquid (Mar 16, 2013)

In one pic you can see the eggs attached to the lower right of the snail. Sorry they are blurry. The thing about mystery snails is that "mystery " snail is a generic term that covers multiple different species. I've found reports of several species that do lay eggs under water that are called mystery snails. I know what nerite snails look like, I have a couple of those also. I know she isnt a rams horn, note the distal taper of the shell. I'm working on a positive id of this snail. Right now I can tell that she does have the labial tentacles of the mystery snail but it looks like she might have both sex organs. Again I have found a couple snails that fit the bill I just need to wait until she climbs onto the glass to get a better view of her shell shape. I'll let you know what my final conclusion is.


----------



## Sajacobs (Aug 24, 2012)

Have you tried.....
http://www.applesnail.net/

Keep us posted. I'm curious to the outcome.


----------



## UberSquid (Mar 16, 2013)

That has been my starting point. That's where I discovered the original info about water laying mystery snails. I have a DB upgrade to babysit tomorrow at work so if it goes smoothly I'll have some time to read more.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

that is not the common mystery snail sold. i think that one is illegal to ship cross state lines cause they are invasive


----------



## UberSquid (Mar 16, 2013)

Interesting. Guess I won't be giving babies away to members here unless they are in Indiana! Any idea to the species? Too bad about not being able to ship, this thing puts my nerites to shame when it comes to eating algie and diatoms!


----------



## UberSquid (Mar 16, 2013)

I think she is a Asolene. 

http://www.applesnail.net/content/asolene.htm

This article doesn't mention a blue color variant but earlier they mention that you shouldn't rely on coloring to identify apple snails since there are many nontypical color morphologies.


----------



## Sajacobs (Aug 24, 2012)

So interesting. So is this breed illegal?


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

you would have to look up the scientific name on the federal list. alot of the brig snails are no no to ship.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Spixi is illegal to ship across state lines- if it turns out this is.


----------

